# Wotofo Recurve 22mm Conversion Cap



## Mr. B (20/7/18)

Hi All,

Anyone bringing this in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (20/7/18)

+1

In theory that looks/sounds awesome...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B (20/7/18)

craigb said:


> +1
> 
> In theory that looks/sounds awesome...


I know! These caps are so cheap it's worth giving a shot. I've never had an atty with a clear/pmma/ cap before so will be cool to see how dry the coils are through the cap before giving it a squonk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (20/7/18)

Hi @Mr. B - The Drop Solo comes with one. 
https://d1844rainhf76j.cloudfront.net/goods_images/Digiflavor-DROP-SOLO-RDA_004967a6783c.jpg

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mr. B (20/7/18)

Max said:


> Hi @Mr. B - The Drop Solo comes with one.
> https://d1844rainhf76j.cloudfront.net/goods_images/Digiflavor-DROP-SOLO-RDA_004967a6783c.jpg


Thanks bud. 

I know the drop solo comes with one; but I already own a recurve and just need the cap for it. I'll rather spend +/-R200 on a cap for the recurve than +/-R400 for a brand new drop solo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/7/18)

I placed my order today

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## craigb (20/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I placed my order today


As an individual or as a retailer?

If it's as a retailer ... Dibs!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/7/18)

craigb said:


> As an individual or as a retailer?
> 
> If it's as a retailer ... Dibs!


I ordered a bunch for myself, but I don’t mind sharing 

I have the Black Frosted and Gun Metal on order, it’s still preorder for me so no definitive eta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (30/8/18)

Bump: any vendors in Cape Town carrying stock?


----------



## JurgensSt (30/8/18)

Order form @BumbleBee 

Got mine yesterday

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/8/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Order form @BumbleBee
> 
> Got mine yesterday


Agree with this. And there is a discount code to use as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B (31/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Agree with this. And there is a discount code to use as well


Only gunmetal in stock and I wanted the black frosted


----------



## Mr. B (31/8/18)

Mr. B said:


> Only gunmetal in stock and I wanted the black frosted


Also, don't wanna pay R80 - R100 shipping on a R200 top cap. Doesn't make sense to spend almost half the value of item just to have it shipped.

I'll rather just wait until Cape Town stores have in stock

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leezozo (31/8/18)

Mr. B said:


> Only gunmetal in stock and I wanted the black frosted



I'm also trying to track down a black frosted cap. It seems to be the most popular option. I agree that cap shouldn't be more than 200 bucks - all in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

